# Brachytherapy coding



## cconroycpch (Dec 3, 2007)

With the new changes in Medicare reimbursement, we are reviewing the Brachytherapy codes.  We currently bill with CPT Code 55875, but are trying to review the codes for the seeds themselves.  Does anyone have any information as to what codes would be used for the radioactive seeds or where I could go to get documention on this?


----------



## scgcpc2002 (Jan 16, 2008)

I was informed that as of 2008 ASC's can use HCPC's C2638 thru C2643, depending on documentation also I would use cpt 77790 for Supervision, handling, loading of radiation source.
Hope this helps.


----------



## mbort (Feb 8, 2008)

You may want to view the 7777X as well as Q3001


----------



## bethh05 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Brachytherapy*

Would it be appropriate to bill 55875, 77778 and 76965? Also look at C1716, C1717, C1719, C2616, C2634,C2635, C2636, C2638, C2639, C2640 for the seeds.


----------



## awillrich (Nov 30, 2016)

*Hcpcs 2640*

We are looking into performing Brachytherapy at our ASC. I am confused on the HCPCS code C2640. It states that the reimbursement is per source. Is that per seed, per glass syringe, per surgery etc? Does anyone know if there is a Maximum number allowed by Medicare, and if so, what is that number? Thank you for any help!


----------

